

Ask HN: With DocStoc's Paid Upload Release, When Will Scribd Respond? - sscheper

I got this emailed to me today:<p>"Docstoc has officially come out of public beta. Along with this milestone, we have launched a number of exciting new features, including our DocCash program where you get paid for uploading.
	 DocCash – Get Paid for Uploading Documents to Docstoc
	 New Home Page – Featuring the Most Topical Documents in the News Today.
	 DocStoc API – Access our Data to Build Rich Web Apps and Websites.
	 DocShots – A New and Better Way to Showcase Documents on Your Blog or Website<p>DocCash
Offers you a way to profit from the documents you upload. Simply sign up for DocCash and we’ll split the revenue generated from the Google Ads that run alongside your documents. Earn recurring and passive income from your documents, and get a check sent to you each month.<p>New Docstoc Home Page
Our new home page has been redesigned to feature topical documents breaking in the news, as well as collections of highly sought-after professional documents. Our content is refreshed daily, so there is always something new and interesting to discover at Docstoc. And our new homepage is a powerful way to promote and feature you and your content to the millions of our visitors.<p>Docstoc API
Allows you access to Docstoc’s arsenal of document storing, previewing and showcasing tools for incorporation into your product or service. Docstoc’s API offers a customizable and powerful way to upload documents to either Docstoc or your Website, convert these documents to our Docstoc viewer, manage existing documents on your website, and much more.<p>DocShots
The best way to showcase multiple documents via your Website and Blog without consuming site real estate. Simply add your custom DocShots code one time into the background of your site and all your posted documents (.doc, .pdf, .ppt, .xls) will be converted to hover-able links that enable instant document previewing and downloading.<p>We appreciate and value you as a member of Docstoc. You have our promise that we’re going to continue to build the best product for you. If you have any feedback or recommendations on features you’d like to see, please feel free to email us at info@docstoc.com.<p>Thankfully,<p>The DocStoc Team"<p>As a loyal Scribd user, I'll never switch. Ever. The speed with Scribd is why I'll be staying. However, Doc Stoc's feature is pretty cool.<p>Do you think Scribd will launch a similar system, and when?
======
hackernews2k
uh when they launch an entire store to allow publishers to make REAL money
selling their documents.

adding adsense to a page is not rockscience. this can be done in an afternoon

adding an self-publishing/payment system IS leaps and bounds greater than
'doccash'

